# Why We Abuse Ourselves!! Big Mama!!!



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well this is why i and many others on here abuse ourselves and fish when others are not!! Thru ice,snow,freezing rain,brutal winds,dead calm,and NO SLEEP!! Had a awesome time last week with many saugeyes to show for it the bite was truly on but of those many fish most were males good for frying but not what i was looking for!! So Daddy Ying was able to sneak out one night after feeding the boy, and we hit the turf looking for some bigger fish!! we were getting some males but no big girls,then i cast my gold redhead rogue along the rocky edge and that big fish bite came thru the rod and into my hands and i set the hook!! As i start to fight the fish she jumps Mike yells thats a big smallmouth i am like dude if it is a smallie it is world record. I decide it is a big cat was just fighting like one at first,then i got her close and we clicked are lights on (which i usually do not do usually wakes fish up even more and you lose them) but we just had to see what it was,at the same time we see the glow of a big eye and we yell Monster saugeye. Fight her alittle more and get her right to shore edge with no net so mike does his best impression of a trainer at the shamoo show and jumps on her back and rides her for awhile then throws her on shore!! It was a sight to see i still keep laughing about it  Turned out to be a large 30" 11 pound 2 ounce sow!! Another buddy was there and had his digital scale which we used after guessing weight,took a few pictures admired her and let her swim away to get bigger i hope!!! Was just a awesome sight when that light clicked on and saw that big girl fighting with all she had to get away. Man what a rush!! Thanks Mike for the great show landing here i owe you one i will make sure i net the next one no matter how deep down it is before it gets off!!! Here is a couple pictures the one shows her length and beauty the othe give a better perspective of her girth but still not really how wide and fat she was.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations on an awesome saugeye FS. Been hearing about this one and nice to finally see her. I bet you are still smiling about that one.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't know why everyone's so excited. It's just a picture of a guy holding his boat, what's the big deal?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice one! She must have been waiting for the bus


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice fishslim......I'd bet your "buddy" is out there right now after a bigger one. Saw him earlier this evening but he bolted.....


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

great job, that right there is a beauty


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought it was a legend 

You should be on the next episode of River Monsters...


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I abuse myself all the time but have never caught, much less seen a picture of a saugeye that big.
Very nice catch.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I am in awe, congratulations.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Not bad, not bad. Congrats!


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats Troy! Nice bumping into you again the other night.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job! Bigfoot is lucky that slim is after hog saugs and not him. Pretty sure that if fishslim caught Bigfoot he would let him go unharmed to let hig grow up and get bigger


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Just like you said, real nice fish.
Congrats!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great Job Troy and very class act letting her go.Not many would have done that.Congrats on the catch!!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

awesome fish there troy!! kudo's on your persistence and releasing that beauty!! :B:B:B


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Do you think the saugeye have spawned yet?
I know they aren't successful but I would guess the females release their eggs like they are spawning.

I know I need to put more time in to be anywhere close to the master but man you have the touch that I wish I had.
Congrats again...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

AWESOME catch Troy...like we didn't see that coming


----------



## bern (Oct 19, 2010)

AWESOME! Nice, nice catch!!


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow........


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

That isn't just a nice fish. If you pulled it out of Erie it would be nice. From central Ohio its spectacular! Beautiful fish and nice job on the release as well...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome fish , nice job.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Troy!! Congratulations!! I agree with Puterdude.... Class act on the C/R!! You sure know how to catch those saueyes!! Keep it up!!

GarryS


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy crap Troy, that is a monster! You put in the hours and you get rewarded, that's for sure!!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Amazing! what a hog!


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Rybo said:


> I don't know why everyone's so excited. It's just a picture of a guy holding his boat, what's the big deal?



haha, perfect


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yowza!!! She is indeed a big momma.
Congrats, dude!!


----------



## EFW (Feb 17, 2011)

Very awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Whew! I thought this thread was going to be about something else! Nice fishy.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice fish, nice story... a lot of fish have come out of the lakes the past few weeks. terrible conditions but fish are biting. Here is my best from a few trips this year!
 
I think I have it dark enough around the area. 
21 inches, just shy of 6#'s absolutely full of eggs... picture does not do the fish justice.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish Troy! Congrats, you've certainly earned it.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Troy ur THE MAN! Great fish, even better release. I'm glad that a Guy like u was rewarded for all his efforts with a trophy fish and it wasn't caught by some noob who got lucky.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome fish. Glad to hear you put her back.

Joel


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Great fish! Awesome job!

ski


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Pigsticker said:


> Troy ur THE MAN! Great fish, even better release. I'm glad that a Guy like u was rewarded for all his efforts with a trophy fish and it wasn't caught by some noob who got lucky.


I bet old Troy would be very happy for someone new to the sport to catch such a great fish.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys it was a great fish!! And critter you are right i have caught many Saugeyes over 10 pounds crazy as it sounds this is the third #11-2 i have caught. I would be happy for anybody who is after these crazy fish to get a large one and would even be better if it was from learning some things from the guys on here who are willing to teach the things you need to do with baits and reading lakes and so forth. Thats what it is all about. But yes Time on the water is the main key to success,gotta be there to get them. Mike that Smallie was a hog picture does not show just how fat her gut was beautiful fish. Mdbuckeye the females are going to be real busy with spawn this coming week they with full moon coming next sunday. They will be in full spawn then after that a couple days of recovering and they will have there feed bags on full tilt. Good Fishing!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice going Troy. My first thought was Erie walleye when Mike sent me the pic. That's a monster.

_Sent from my HTC Droid_


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

ying6 said:


> Nice fish, nice story... a lot of fish have come out of the lakes the past few weeks. terrible conditions but fish are biting. Here is my best from a few trips this year!
> 
> I think I have it dark enough around the area.
> 21 inches, just shy of 6#'s absolutely full of eggs... picture does not do the fish justice.


Ying, i thought you were asian for some reason....anyways, nice bass


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Crittergitter MY post was MY opinion, not Troy's. Get it straight.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish - Congratulations !


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice. You have put in the hours and earned that fish!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

I hope i catch one that big some day that is so awesome to catch one with your best friends there with you, see you out there someday.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow, beautiful fish. That is just awesome!!


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats Troy, what a pig, I'd have been proud to have caught a trophy like that on Erie, let alone from any body of water here in Central Ohio, wow what a nice 'eye truly gorgeous, what a beauty.

Dan


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Thats a great fish Troy! Nice job on the CnR too.

Tim


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Truly an awesome fish, Congratulations!


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

And the smile always tells it all...but a great job with the story too. Felt like we were there. CPR...keeps the dream alive. AWESOME!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Pigsticker said:


> Crittergitter MY post was MY opinion, not Troy's. Get it straight.


And we appreciate your contrarion point of view.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Beautiful fish! 

I think the site should just start a fishslim forum.


----------



## HooverCat (Feb 10, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Congrats on the beautiful catch. Very inspirationa,l that she swims to see another day and bring another memorable experience to another angler.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

ying6 said:


> Nice fish, nice story... a lot of fish have come out of the lakes the past few weeks. terrible conditions but fish are biting. Here is my best from a few trips this year!
> 
> I think I have it dark enough around the area.
> 21 inches, just shy of 6#'s absolutely full of eggs... picture does not do the fish justice.



WOW Ying. Two of the best central Ohio fish for the species that I've seen, in one thread. May I ask if it came from a river, reservoir, or lake?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

RYBO,
Best thing I can tell you is slim and I fish together all the time. I took his picture he took mine. - We were literally 30 yards from where he caught the big eye. pm me if you are still thinking. ( I guess I should have said that so it didn't look like I was jumping on his thread) 
And yes, that is my face...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ying we need to get one thing straight!! HE used to fish with me all the time now he is a Dad he text me while i am fishing all the time!!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice smallie Ying.
If you can't get out with Troy I am always willing and I live less than a half mile away from the guy...

Geez, you would think I would get an invite sometime...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wow what a fish, congrats on them both guys. Its a great site like this and guys like you catching and sharing that keeps some of us off the couch and on the water when our wives look at us like were out of our skulls. CONGRATS on the fish guys


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Jason if Mike keeps giving me his hot tips where to catch fish only to be blanked! The call will be coming!! Right Mike it is on!! Not!! The cold Rain and wind felt great though! I will be ready to jump on the next hot spot.  Had another good one on the other evening but she came unbuttoned will be back at it again tomorrow night.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

One day on, one day off... come on, you have to know the weather, cold front north winds.... no movement. 
I will be out there today after the game, I bet it will be on again.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Troy...he's been giving me the same hot tip. Glad to see you're keeping daddy honest. I still may have to go down and check it out for myself before its too late.

Finally carved out some time to go see coach Mike "I'm not Asian" Yinger in action over at Fouts-Wood Field yesterday. Holy carp! He really DOES have a day job! His boys routed visiting Watkins Memorial.

_Sent from my HTC Droid_


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim, and others.
Wow u guys are good, and dedicated. That is one great fish. Its great that u guys post all this stuff on here. i have been following this site for a while, and a long time ago use to post as blufrdtrk. I have finally decided to rejoin so if i run in to any of u guys out there i can pesonly thank u for all the stuff i have learned the last few yrs reading your tips and reports. And i am going to start reporting the basics of my trips to kinda give back, and not be considered a lurker anymore lol. anyways good fishin guys and hope to run into a few of u soon.
again thanks and congrats slim
bobby


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

HMMM nice stable weather we're having could be interseting night and no work or school tommorrow


----------



## bshin20 (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Glad you are back on Bobby lots of great info for all types of fish catching on here!! Terry i almost tried it again this afternoon but went to a "PROVEN SPOT" instead and got a few Saugeyes. Was on erie with Lundy and Big Joshy yesterday afternoon and we had a boat adventure with the big motors waterpump going out. But Captain Lundy proved his worth and took us out a short ways with his kicker and quickly Master Jiggin Josh had one then two on. Well we ended up catching around 25 eyes and had a quailty limit of 12 big males when it was all said and done!!! Purple hair was best with a few on Green and also on chartruese and orange. So all i can say is thanks Kim for a great afternoon of walleye catching and a great KICKER FISH LIMIT!! Also front coming but add in couple days before full moon equals chance to land a big fish if you get out there and try!! Good Fishing!!


----------

